# Gmail et alias dans les "appli non sécurisées" telle Mail d'Apple



## 8enoit (10 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je m'étais déjà fait avoir une fois: j'avais modifié les paramètres de sécurité Gmail sur les pages Google afin de sécuriser mon compte, comme me l'invitaient prestement des messages en provenance de Google. Mal m'en pris puisque Mail sur iOS fut neutralisé: impossible de recevoir les messages de Google.

J'ai, courant décembre, à nouveau dû renforcer la sécurité de mon compte gmail. Re-zut puisqu'à présent sur mac, l'envoi pose problème et *sur iOS* *j'ai dû recréer mon compte gmail* (sur iphone j'utilise Mail, que Google considère comme "non sécurisé" – ben tiens).

Ça marche à nouveau mais mon problème est le suivant: impossible d'encoder une adresse secondaire (j'ai un suffixe personnalisé du type @mon-nom.com), alors que ce système d'alias est bien paramétré dans les paramètres gmail (image ci-dessous). Et que jusqu'à présent la configuration dans Mail iOS permettait ce genre de possibilité assez simplement.







Je m'adresse à vous pour savoir *comment ajouter cet alias* dans les paramètres de compte gmail d'iOS 13.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Andrew0701 (10 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

J’ai bien lu t’as question et malheureusement tu doit faire ça que sur le site de coton compte gmail , depuis iPhone et iOS 13 il y a pas la possibilité de ajouter en adresse secondaire .

Tu peux le faire pour ton Apple ID dans le réglages de ton iPhone sans aller sur le site directement , bien évidemment faut crée ton adresse d’abord.

J’espère que tu puisse réglé ton soucis avec ton compte Google , peut être essaye de le contacter ou regarder ce site https://support.google.com/mail?ctx=gcp#topic=7065107


----------



## hercut (11 Janvier 2020)

Tant qu'a utiliser gmail, pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'application ios ?
Elle est plutôt bien faite et intègre toute les fonctionnalités il me semble ?


----------



## 8enoit (15 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Tant qu'a utiliser gmail, pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'application ios ?
> Elle est plutôt bien faite et intègre toute les fonctionnalités il me semble ?


L'idée était d'utiliser un seul client mail.
Je privilégie Mail. Je trouve dommage cette régression, car il était possible, sous ios 12, d'intégrer un alias comme expéditeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Janvier 2020)

Réglages > Mots de passe et compte > Ajouter un compte > google > tu mets ton alias
Normalement tu pourras ensuite l’utiliser dans l’application Mail (cela marche pour le mail de ma boîte)


----------



## 8enoit (17 Janvier 2020)

Encoder directement l'alias sans passer par l'adresse originale ne fonctionne pas chez moi.


----------

